# Gheenoe Fishing



## Jorgefernandez13

Hi All, 

I'm looking to get a Gheenoe and would like to know what kind of fishing you do in and around Miami? Are you able to fish Biscayne Bay? Do you fish Government Cut? 

I know the fishing is limited to Weather condition but would like to get an overall idea of what can be done on a Gheenoe.

CI


----------



## jframejedi

I have a 15'4" NMZ, in Biscayne Bay I am limited to calm days and protected water. Typically I end up in Flamingo if the weather pans out. In a little Gheenoe such as mine a 1 ft chop becomes a bit hairy. That being said, I have put Biscayne reds, bones and permit in my boat. Just gotta pick your days and fish around the weather. If its windy down here and I have to fish I end up towing the boat as far as Ft Pierce or Lake O. Benefits of the Gheenoe are draft (true 3" with 550lbs of fishermen) and the ability to launch it just about anywhere. 
Hope this helps. Any questions feel free to msg me.


----------



## paint it black

You should be fine in north biscayne bay. I will NOT try fishing any of the cut's though. Also depends on what model Gheenoe you plan on getting. I've fished all the way to eliot key on an LT25 with zero issues. 

Flamingo could get nasty, too.


----------



## Sheremeta

I had a LT 25 and where I fish there are up to 2' rolling white caps on really bad days in the ICW. You learn how to drive the boat in those conditions. I got wet, however I loved that boat and had alot of fun with it.


----------



## andygeekboy

> I've fished all the way to eliot key on an LT25 with zero issues.


Where did you launch from to get to Elliot Key?

Thanks


----------



## lemaymiami

Yes, there are days when a Gheenoe is possible in the Bay... but I wouldn't even consider one for those areas. A 16 foot conventional skiff is a minimum for those areas and a 17 is far more do-able (that's why the very first Bonefishers were so popular all those years ago). I'd love to have a Gheenoe as a second skiff but I'd only fish it at Flamingo or Chokoloskee (and we'd be inside as much as possible up in protected areas).

I run an old Maverick skiff that's 17 feet long and I won't even consider working Government or Haulover Cuts unless it's very laid down... When you start going day after day with paying customers you just quit taking chances. Years and years ago I fished out of everything from 12' dinks to 16' tin boats and it was always an adventure. If all you're risking is your skin it's a different proposition - but that still doesn't make it a good idea... I have a friend (another guide) that fishes out of a pretty Hells Bay skiff. One day down in the Bay we both had to run back from Elliott to Homestead bayfront in breezy conditions (15 to 20 out of the north). I asked him how his skiff perfomed and he replied ""Bobby, I feel like I swam across..." -and he had the bloodshot eyes to prove it. Putting a microskiff in places it wasn't designed for is why many buy them and quickly sell them for something a bit bigger.


----------



## tom_in_orl

I have a LT25 with a center console. I have fished Tico's Autisim Beneffit Tournament out of Homestead Bayfront Park in 15 - 20 MPH winds. We ran all the way across Card Sound to Ocean Reef with no issues. Was it comfortable crossing open water? No, not really. Did we have fun. YES. Were we safe. YES. Did we catch fish. HELL YES.

The LT 25 will get you anywhere you want to go. The NMZ is a rock solid but smaller boat. Better on calm days and in backwaters.


----------



## paint it black

> I've fished all the way to eliot key on an LT25 with zero issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you launch from to get to Elliot Key?
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Homestead bay front park, run south. Once you pass turkey point, you can then run the shoreline all the way to midnight pass. Then cross the main channel and hug the edge of the flats all the way to the S turns and make your way to Caesars. You can also launch at steamboat creek and run north along the sheltered side of the islands all the way up to Eliot. 


Getting around turkey point can get snotty is its kicked up. A whipray sank out there two years ago in a storm. I got caught in that same storm but I was in flamingo. It was brutal, the type of stuff you see on tv. I have never seen flamingo with waves like that. I was standing up running and I couldn't see over the top of the waves. I think I made it because I was running into a head wind, so I just trimmed the bow straight up and ran straight into them. So I can only imagine how bad biscayne bay must have been in that storm that day.


----------



## tguasjr

I have fished an LT 25 for a couple of years now and its as great boat. I have crossed Biscayne bay numerous times without a hitch, you just have to pick your days. I also fish north biscayne bay for trout alot. On windy days just hug the shoreline.You can go anywhere you want just be smart.


----------



## Guest

As long as it floats, you can fish Biscayne Bay in any Gheenoe that you want. I know, because I have done it in every model they make, except the super.


----------

